# "The Music Man" - One man barbershop quartet + 2



## arts

This is definitely something different for me and I had so much fun doing it. Julien Neel is my friend from France who does the One Man Barbershop Quartet. Then he invited me to sing the soprano part of Marian Paroo in "Lida Rose" & "Will I Ever Tell You" from the movie "The Music Man". Then he added Christy-Lyn Marais from South Africa to play the piano as Mrs. Paroo.

Have fun!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Well, that was fun. It looks like it took some effort, but it comes off as effortless.


----------



## Roland

Since I do enjoy barbershop quartets and I like "The Music Man," I thought I would listen to this once. However, this wonderful collaboration sent me on to your website and your Facebook page. I think I've listened to it more than a dozen times now. Thanks so much for the enjoyment this has given me.


----------



## arts

Roland said:


> Since I do enjoy barbershop quartets and I like "The Music Man," I thought I would listen to this once. However, this wonderful collaboration sent me on to your website and your Facebook page. I think I've listened to it more than a dozen times now. Thanks so much for the enjoyment this has given me.


Thank you very much! I am so sorry for the late reply. 
My dad has updated my website recently. I hope you like it. 
Are we connected on FB?


----------

